# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  czerwone plamki na skórze penisa

## wiewioreqezg

Witam, wczoraj pojawiły mi się na skórze penisa czerwone plamki.
Od miesiąca nie uprawiałem sexu.
A ok miesiąca temu też miałem chyba grzybicę lecz na żołędziu i leczyłem to sam maśćią clotrimazol i przeszło , a teraz to ;/
Są to nie swędzące plamki na penisie . prosze o pomoc

----------


## Karaoke

Jak długo leczyłeś tę grzybicę ?

----------


## wiewioreqezg

około 2 tygodni z tego co pamięam smarowałem, mogło mi przejść teraz na skórę??

----------


## Karaoke

2 tygodnie to za krótka kuracja. Powtórz na 3 tyg. i smaruj conajmniej 2-3x dziennie.

----------


## wiewioreqezg

Ale skoro miałem przerwy 3 tygodnie w stosowaniu maści to mogę dołożyć tydzień czy leczyć znów kolejne 3 tygodnie??
Jak napisałem wczęśniej , miałem na żołędziu a teraz na skórze napleetka na zewnątrz.Może tak być że przeniosł mi się grzybek na zewnątrz??

----------


## Karaoke

Kurację zaczynasz od początku.

----------


## wiewioreqezg

A drugie pytanie??

----------


## Karaoke

Mogło tak się zdarzyć.

----------


## wiewioreqezg

Dziś praktycznie nie widać tych plamek, więc nie wiem cio to było.
A czy clotrimazol niszczy prezerwatywy?

----------


## TomaszK

Owszem, Maść clotrimazol, zawiera substancje, które źle wpływają na prezerwatywy. Należy po ostatnim stosowaniu odczekać 4-5 dni, aż się będzie współżyć.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## wiewioreqezg

Od niedzieli plamki były prawie niewidoczne, dziś masturbowałem się noi pojawił się znów i to bardzo czerwone ;/ czy to może jakieś otarcie jest ?? ale nic mnie tam nie boli

----------


## wiewioreqezg

Byłem dziś u dermatologa, powiedział że niewie co to może być, wygląda mu to na jakies podrażnienie, ale nie wie na 100 % , przepisał mi maść Triderm.
Wypytywał o stosunki przypadkowe, od 4 lat mam dziewczynę, stałą partnerkę.
Wcześniej miałem jeden kontakt  z koleżanką ale w  zabezpieczniu.
Zapytał się czy robiłem testy na weneryczne choroby, nie robiłem bo nie miałem żadnych objawów żeby coś mogło mnie nie pokoić, a przez 5 lat to bym napewno miał już jakies objawy gdybym złapał coś prawda??
Noi namieszał mi w głowie i niewiem co robić, co zrobię jesli by okazało się że coś jest nie tak ... po tylu latach. doradzcie mi coś proszę ...

----------


## Karaoke

No i poddałeś się tym wen. testom ?

----------


## wiewioreqezg

Nie bo to było po południu a trzeba od rana, niewiem czy iść, bo mówię objawów żadnyhc nie miałem a przez 5 lat to by coś były jakieś oznaki , boję się , wystraszył mnie jak niewiem.
Zresztą 5 lat to za póżno na leczenie chyba już , prawda??
Zresztą to był stosunek oralny, a z tego co słyszałem nie można w ten sposób się niczym zarazić.

----------


## Karaoke

No cóż nie pozostaje nic innego jak poddać się zleconemu leczeniu.

----------


## wiewioreqezg

Tak tylko nie wiem czemu mi to zlecił.Zresztą gdybym był chory to moja partnerka też by miała jakieś objawy a ona nie ma. Ja też zresztą,
No a niech mi ktoś powie czy miłością oralną można się zarazić czymś???

----------


## wiewioreqezg

te plamki od niedzieli zniknęły, zostawiłem ten triderm bo nie było efektów, zacząłem smarować clotrimazolem i po 2 dniach wszystko zniknęło. Jak długo mam stosować to??2 czy 3 tygodnie??
pewnie to grzybica jakaś była znów;/

----------


## Karaoke

Żeby kuracja przyniosła trwały efekt to do 3 tyg. i smarować min. 2x dziennie.

----------


## wiewioreqezg

No ok czyli 3 tygodnie, ciesze się że mi to zniknęło,. czemu lekarz od razu nie zalecił tego tylko jakieś durne badania mi każe robić... ehh strachu mi tylko nawkładał do głowy. ale już luz

----------


## wiewioreqezg

Dziś pojaił mi się małe plamki też na penisie ale w innym miejscu , w tym co smaruję jest ok.... 
Czy mam smarować też miejsca na których nic nie ma ???

----------


## Karaoke

Coś to leczenie nie za dobrze przebiega, masz możliwość skonsultować się ponownie z dermatologiem/urologiem ?

----------


## wiewioreqezg

Tak we wtorek , pójdę do dermatologa tylko do innego.
bo tamten znowu zacznie mi gadać o chorobach wenerycznych i mnie zdenerwuje.
Spróbuję u innego...
Czemu twierdzisz że nie przebiega prawidłowo??

----------


## wiewioreqezg

Tylko ten nowy dermatolog to kobieta po 50 tce;/ niewiem czy będe potrafił jej powiedzieć a co dopiero pokazać ;/

----------


## Karaoke

Mimo kolejnej kuracji pokazują sie nowe plamki więc chyba coś nie do końca jest oki. Dermatolog kobieta to również lekarz i nie ma co się wstydzić.

----------


## wiewioreqezg

No tak ale moze powinienem smarować całego członka??
W sumie tak ale ... no niewiem co mam zrobić, niewiem czy będę potrafił powiedzieć to kobiecie ;/ mam takie wraenie że faceci chodzą ze swoimi problemami do lekarzów mężczyzn ...

----------


## Karaoke

Moim zdaniem za długo już trwa to leczenie na własną rękę. Naprawdę nie ma się czego wstydzić przed lekarzem-kobietą.

----------


## wiewioreqezg

Nie no samrowałem od 6 czerwca przez cztery dni tym tridermem
Nie pomagał to wziąłem clotrimazol i pomogło , zniknęło wszystko
A smaruję się nim dopiero tydzien a jak sam pisałeś to należy smarować 3 tygodnie 
I tak pójdę do derm , może uda mi się
A podpowiedz mi jak lepiej nazwać naszego przyjaciela u lekarza?? penis, siusiak, członek?? bo niewiem jak najlepiej to ująć  :Smile: pozdrawiam

----------


## Karaoke

Mów po prostu - mam problem z członkiem.

----------


## wiewioreqezg

W Srodę mam wizytę u tej Pani dermatolog. Ona wyleczyła mi trądzik i wiem że jest naprawdę dobra
Ale będę napewno spięty strasznie żeby jej to powiedzieć pomimo tego że napewno ma z takimi sprawami kontakt bo ma tytuł dermatolog - wenerolog, czyli chyba zajmuje się takimi rzeczami prawda??

----------


## wiewioreqezg

Pójdę i tyle, a teraz po kąpaniu się ogladłem dokładnie i zauwayżyłem ze skróra jaer jest czerwona , widać na nich sieć czerwonych żyłek, i trochę swędzi mnie lewe jądro.
A tak jak pisałem na początku , penis jest normalnego koloru tylko te zaczerwienienia z bliska wyglądają jak właśnie pęknięcia naczynek. Ciekawe czy te dwie rzeczy mają jakiś związek..
Wiem że trudno okreslić co mi jest ale skoro zacząłem temat to ciagnę go  :Smile:

----------


## Karaoke

Najlepiej jak obejrzy Cię specjalista.

----------


## wiewioreqezg

Pani dermatolog po dzisiejszej wizycie stwierdziła że to co mi doskwiera to drożdyca. 
W porównaniu w tamtym lekarzem obejrzała dokłądnie zmiany , i stwierdziła drożdzyćę , mam przez 2 tygodnie przyjmować tabletki fluconazole i smarować żelem pimafucort, powiedziała że napewno pomoże 
Zaleciła mojej dziewczynie zrobienie badania na czystość pochwy,
A tamten lekarz mnie straszył chorobami wenerycznymi... pozdrawiam

----------


## elucza

Witam dzisiaj zauważyłam u siebie naderwany pieprzyk.Kolor się nie zmienił nie boli nie swędzi,tylko odchodzi od niego żółta centymetrowa linia.Może ktoś wie co to może oznaczać?

----------


## wiewioreqezg

A czy może mi ktoś powiedzieć , bo zapomniałem czy mi lakarz pwiedział , smarować mam maśćią zmienione chorobowo miejsca czy całego siusiaka???
Czy wodą z mydłem mogę przy grzybicy myc siusiaka??

----------


## wiewioreqezg

Hej czy odpiszesz?? wcześnie duzo pisałeś a teraz nic .... pozdrawiam

----------


## Karaoke

Smarować - miejsca zmienione chorobowo z tzw. zakładką, a do przemywania możesz kupić kwas borowy. Po każdym myciu dokładnie wysuszaj i nie przerywaj wyznaczonego czasu kuracji. O wstrzemiężliwości do czasu wyleczenia pewnie lekarz wspominał.

----------


## wiewioreqezg

Dziękuję za odp, a jeśli nie mam zmian to to nie smarowąć?? od 2 dni nic niewidać a ja posmarowałem sobie 4 razy całego peniska.
Tak tak wstrzęmiężliwość mam utrzymywać przez ok tydzień po leczeniu.pani doktor powiedziała że nie jest groźna ta choroba.

----------


## Karaoke

Możesz smarować i całość nie zaszkodzi. Jeśli zauważysz jakąś poprawę to niech Cię nie weźmie ochota na przerwanie kuracji. Zapewne masz wyznaczoną kontrolną wizytę więc spisz sobie na kartce pytania do lekarza.

----------


## wiewioreqezg

Tzn pani doktor powiedziała że jak zniknie to nie ma potrzeby przychodzić , bo po tych lekach powinno zniknąć,
Teraz nic niewidać, smaruję całego przyjaciela 2 razy dziennie.
Nie mam zamiaru przerwać, jeszce tydzień leczenia mi pozostał,
jedyne co zauważyłem to penis jest czasem zaczerwieniony, pewnie to przez maść i tabletki.

----------


## wiewioreqezg

No grzybica zniknęła. Jutro zazyję ostatnią tabletkę.
Profilaktycznie smaruję całeo penisa maśćią.
I teraz tak jakie jest zagrożenie że grzybica wróci?? Jeśli moja dziewczyna też jest zdrowa , nie posiada bakterii to na co mam zwracać uwagę?? wystarczy myć dwa razy dziennie rano i wieczorem , zmieniać codziennie bieliznę i w ten sposób uniknę grzybicy??
 Czy może istenieją jakieś specyfiki którymi moge bezpiecznie samarować itp na codzień?Proszę o odp :P)

----------


## Karaoke

Po zakończonej kuracji smaruj jeszcze przez co najmniej tydzień. Codzienna 2-krotna higiena obowiązkowa.

----------


## wiewioreqezg

No tak ale na maści pisze że smarować max  2 tygodnie a mi jutro minie 2 tygodnie  :Smile:  więc chyba przestać prawda?? czy nie stosowac się do ulotki tylko smarować ??

----------


## Karaoke

Tobie przepisano pimafucort - standard leczenia to 2 tygodnie.

----------


## wiewioreqezg

NO tak , nic mi nie wychodzi na penisie , lecz wczoraj po 3 godzinach jazdy w aucie na łączeniu penisa  z jądrami pojawiła mi się jakiaś swędząca plamka, wygląda to jak podrażnienie , niewiem już , brak mi siły, kiedy to się skończy,,, czy ja będę zdrowy  :Frown:

----------


## Karaoke

Może to jakieś podrażnienie z przegrzania.

----------


## wiewioreqezg

Może coś takiego wystąpić?? bo wychodząc z domu nie miałem tego rano, jak wróciłem pojawiło się, póżniej czasem swędziało , dziś nie swędzi ale jest torchę czerwone. przestraszyłem się że to może znowu ta grzybica cała;/ posmarowałem clotrimazolem na wszelki wypadek... ehh
Mam nadzieję że masz rację mówiąc że z przegrzania , bo faktcznie ukrop był nie samowity i , może temperatura i pot wytworzyły coś takiego .

----------


## wiewioreqezg

zauważam też że skora na penisku wygląda na jakby przesuszoną, czy można ją czymś nawilżać , bezpiecznie ?? jakieś kremy czy wazelna??

----------


## Karaoke

Wazelinka może być w tym przypadku skuteczna. Uważam, że po zakończonej kuracji powinieneś pokazać się lekarzowi na kontroli.

----------


## wiewioreqezg

Wyleczyłem tą grzybicę lecz to co mi pan dermatolog 2 miesiące temu nagadał pozostało mi w głowie, przychodzą mi straszne myśli do głowy. Czy choroba weneryczna po 5 altach jest uleczalna??

----------

